# Global incident map



## Gypsy (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the *best* forum for this...so please move if needed.

http://www.globalincidentmap.com/home.php


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool, havent seen that one yet.   Here's another, but not with the cool photo lol http://wits.nctc.gov/


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool, can't have too many to search on and such. What's neat in the first one is you can hover your mouse over an area and text comes up with the "incident" and it refreshes rather often too.


----------



## Kiwi1988 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow great websites.


----------

